# Besides mplayer, can any other software play mms:// steam ?



## sw2wolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Now we can use 
	
	



```
mplayer mms://.....
```
 to play mms stream. But mplayer seems too heavy for such a thing.

Are there any other software to play mms stream ?


Regards!


----------



## dclau (Nov 21, 2012)

multimedia/xine does (used to do) it. Also multimedia/vlc might do it as well.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 21, 2012)

Are you using *gmplayer* or the command-line *mplayer*? I wouldn't call the latter heavy.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 21, 2012)

what is the mms protocol for?


----------



## ChalkBored (Nov 22, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Media_Server

Answer's UNIXgod's question and the original post.


----------



## sw2wolf (Nov 22, 2012)

thanks ! I got what i need so flag solved !


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 22, 2012)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Media_Server
> 
> Answer's UNIXgod's question and the original post.



intersting. So according to a update back on 2010 on mplayer's site it can use ffmpeg for access.


> MPlayer now has the ability to use FFmpeg's network code to access streams. Use `% mplayer [url=ffmpeg://rtsp://example.invalid/stream.mov]ffmpeg://rtsp://example.invalid/stream.mov[/url]` syntax to try it.


----------

